# recommended the px4 sub compact



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My friend up here in NY has had his pistol permit to carry but never bought ,or even shot a handgun in his life..I asked him why such the need now? 
Struck by the Cuomo mania frenzy Pic...people were lined up four deep at the counters to buy ammo n guns ,ammo by the case going out the door.

I thought the beretta would be a good choice with the exposed hammer vs the hidden striker fired as a first handgun. Also the built in decocker within the safetywas very nice option for a first gun in my opinion.
The more i looked and felt that px4,, son of a gun a bought one for myself also,lol. I'll use it for a nice pocket gun, one in the chamber, very safe., nice gun.
Off the subject a wee bit,excuse me but we are really disappointed in NEW YORK..
I think Cuomo sort of shot himself in the foot.. My feelings, Obama, now seeing the reaction of the people is backing down if you have noticed. I think Cuomo's reckless behavior to the constitution is only going to reinforce it in the shorter long run. When Cuomo shoved the gay rights thing down our throats ( not literally,haha ) he got away with it.. he has crossed the line twice, now with the gun laws. I believe everyone that wants to own a firearm should be trained and law abiding.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Went back to buy another sub compact px4. All sold out. Said there might be some more before April 15th..oh well. That's a big might,lol. Are gun stores very busy other then New York gun stores ?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's the ammo isle in a very large MI gun store... I'd say NY isen't the only state having stock issues, lol.


----------

